

Show HN: PDRT-Sandbox: A Haskell NLP Library for Computational Semantics - harmbrouwer
http://hbrouwer.github.io/pdrt-sandbox/

======
mark_l_watson
I just git cloned the repo - looks interesting. I look forward to playing with
the code after looking at the general DRT documentation. BTW, on the linked
site, starting with the image links "screenshot 1" and "screenshot 2" shows a
simple example - might be quicker for getting a top level impression than by
looking at the documentation links further down the page.

BTW, I recently open sourced my little Haskell NLP hacks:
[https://github.com/mark-watson/kbnlp.hs](https://github.com/mark-
watson/kbnlp.hs)

~~~
harmbrouwer
Mark,

Thanks, providing a direct impression seems like a good idea, we will probably
add that soon.

